# 1st Weight Pull Competition!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted some recent pics! So...here are a few! :tongue1:

Duncan at his first weight pull competition. Here he is pulling 780 pounds. This is his first time being hooked up to the cart and pulling this much. When the weight hit 880 pounds I asked the cart handlers to help and give it a nudge. Duncan is still learning and still growing. I was so proud of him! 










We have 2 APA pulls coming up in May and June. Plus in April we are going to go to the weight pull championships to watch. 

Duncan and I practicing his form.









Duncan watching over Lucky as she eats her pork shoulder.









Fun in the recent snow.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow Duncan is a quick learner!
Love the picture with the snow on his handsome face!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay for Duncan! You've done such a good job with him Sara! :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I love the weight pulling. It's just amazing stuff, and Duncan looks fantastic doing it!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

What an impressive boy! Is this a sport BRT's commonly do? I don't know much about the breed so am curious. I know you're seriously proud of him. The picture of him standing with Lucy.... OMG, he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you guys! 



Donna Little said:


> What an impressive boy! Is this a sport BRT's commonly do? I don't know much about the breed so am curious. I know you're seriously proud of him. The picture of him standing with Lucy.... OMG, he is just gorgeous!!


Nope. You don't very often see a BRT doing weight pull, though they are a working breed and excel at it. A BRT who hasn't been trained in weight pull can easily pull 10x their body weight right off the bat. With training and conditioning they can do WAY more. There is only one other BRT in the country that holds a weight pull championship title. I am friends with the breeder/owner and both her and I think Duncan will be the second BRT to attain this title. Right now Duncan and I are taking it slow as we learn. Duncan is still growing so I am also being very careful with how heavy I let him pull. But, in a year when he's fully grown and we begin competing in pro pulls he has the potential to pull 3000-4000+ pounds. :biggrin:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

DANG!! that is going to be a llot of weight. Congrats, he is very handsome. I love weight pulling. When I get a mastiff I will be looking into it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Since I always thought that weight pulling consisted of mostly bully breeds. What do the other people think of your giant hairy monster pulling?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wonderful he really looks like he is enjoying it, great work.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Since I always thought that weight pulling consisted of mostly bully breeds. What do the other people think of your giant hairy monster pulling?


Yeah..you see a lot of the bully breeds, malamutes, mastiffs, etc. At the pull we went to everyone was really excited to see Duncan. The impression I got was that people were really excited to see a not so common breed pulling. When Duncan and I where competing the crowd was cheering for him.....I do think he was one of the crowd favorites. :smile:


----------

